# Can I rule out pregnancy?



## ewenement

Dear Users,

I've found my way to this forum as I guess I'm seeking a soothing word..

I had a night of unprotected sex (withdawal to be exact) with a random girl After the incident, I realized how stupid I was, I felt like a total idiot for having taken such risk with somebody I didn't know. I was seriously drunk, but this is by no means an excuse. I started to freak out that the girl could be pregnant. 

Then after 2 weeks from the intercourse she got her period, or bleeding. This, however, didn't calm me down since I knew that many women bleed at the beginning of pregnancy. I was still freaking out. 

I couldn't bear the pressure, and I asked her to take a home preg test two weeks after the bleeding occured, and a month after the intercourse. She said that it came out negative.

Do you think I can be at peace now? I need somebody's objective view because I'm too emotional to think rationally.. I am still shaking from the fear she could be pregnant.

The test was taken not in the morning but early afternoon. Do you think it was still reliable? (considering that it was 2 weeks past the bleeding)

Appreciate your view and sorry for being paranoid.


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Depends on where she was in her cycle, if in doubt and your close enough ask her to take another one (pref digital) to put your mind at rest?


----------



## ewenement

In what sens does it depend on it?

The test was taken a mont after the intercourse. So I suppose it must have been at least two weeks after her expected period (if you don't count the bleeding as a period).


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Not all girls have 1 month cycles, she could have had imp bleeeding approx 2 weeks after the deed but with her period/ovulation dates not being in the usual 2/4 week cycles, so she may have thought the bleeding was her period, but wasnt.

Regardless, if your worried after 1 test, another is surely going to be the only way to be certain in your own head?


----------



## chezziepie

I had negatives up to 3 and a half weeks after my bleeding finished so i would make her take another as I also didn't show up at the hospital ones until I was 12 weeks pregnant although my hormones were high the FRER ones are good for early testing x x


----------



## Shmead

She could be pregnant, but it is EXCEEDINGLY unlikely. Withdrawing is actually very effective if you actually withdraw (this is where people run into problems). On top of that, implantation bleeding is significantly more rare than a period, and is usually quite a bit lighter, when it happens at all. Furthermore, pregnancy tests are very sensitive: if it was two weeks after implantation (which itself occurs 6-10 days after conception), you almost certainly would not get a false negative.

To summarize:

Only a very small percentage of women get pregnant if their partner withdraws before ejactulating.
Only a small percentage of women get any implantation bleeding at all.
Only a very very small percentage of women who have implantation bleeding have it anything like heavily enough to mistake for a period.
Only a very, very small % of pregnancies will not show up on a home pregnancy test 24 days after conception.

Now, if you remember your math, you multiply chances to get the total percent chance of all the events happening. Let's say there was a 1/10 chance of each of the above things happening individually (which is a VERY high estimate). That gives us 10%^4, which equals a 1 in 10,000 chance that she's pregnant. But I think that's even really high: I don't think 1/10 pregnancies involved implantation bleeds that looked like pregnancies, and I don't think 1/10 pregnancy tests are giving false positives 26 days after conception. I think both those numbers are at least 1/100. Make those two changes, and it's actually a 1/1,000,000 chance that she's pregnant. 

So quit badgering the poor girl. She's almost certainly not pregnant, and if she somehow is, she will figure it out later and let you know. But leave her alone for now: I can't imagine having to constantly reassure a guy I didn't even know well long after the risk of being pregnant is less than the risk of being struck by lightening.


----------



## ChristinaRN

I agree with Shmead.....highly unlikely that she is pregnant. Soooooo, I am hoping that you just take this as lesson learned and be more careful.


----------



## ewenement

Thank you for all replies. Especially Shmead.. that was somewhat 'powerful' :)

I know I have been unreasonably paranoid.

That was a lesson learnt definitely.


----------



## TexasUni

From what I've read a female can only get pregnant by pre ejaculate fluid during intercourse if he had recently ejaculated without having urinated before doing it again!
I had 3 and a half years of using the pull out method with no problem!! (only pregnant now cause we wanted it :D )


----------

